# Food Plots



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A southern tradition is upon us....opening day of dove season. I always work some food plots up with my tiller about 2 weeks before opening day of dove season and sow them with wheat. Works really well. Season opens September 1. I really enjoy grilled marinated dove. My sons and their girlfriends will be here our first shoot on Sept.3. Really looking forward to the event. I also plant a short hybrid milo that holds the doves in our area well into December. We usually have a very enjoyable shoot about week before Christmas and then again after. We also have some decent duck hunting in the flooded areas around the milo in December and January. I just enjoy wingshooting of most any kind. Hopefully this heat will break soon....if not it will be hot on my yellow Lab. I will have to keep him cool. Just ramblin'.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm looking forward to opening season also. Early season waterfowl opens the same weekend as dove in Ohio, so that will beat out dove some years. I have always wanted to put in some kind of food plot but haven't yet. We usually just sit out by the pond in our lawn chairs with an O/U in one hand and a cold beverage in the other. I may try some small grain, or sunflower around the pond next year and see how that goes. I love to wing shoot also, but our area isn't that great for it. We have decent luck in open fields for goose and the lake shore for duck. The main flyway is a little west of us where there is alot of marsh, but a lot of that is private hunt clubs. My buddy picked up an 18' alum boat so we will probably do some open water on the lake this year too.

Best of luck
Tom


----------

